# Good Bourbon's



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Any suggestions? I've always loved Bourbon, but for years my focus has been craft beers. Lately I've been more interested in bourbon and have switched from my normal Woodford Reserve to Bookers True Barell. I really liked the woodsy flavor to the Woodford, but the Bookers is so dynamic. What bourbon do you guys prefer on a regular basis price point and special occasion price point? trying to figure out what my next bottle will be when this one goes. lol.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

I like Knob Creek and Four Roses Small Batch for regular drinking. Love Pappy Van Winkle but it's difficult to procure.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Four roses, Wathens, Bookers, Pappy, Makers 46, Knob Creek, and if you have a Costco nearby with liquor their brand Kirklands is great for $20 a bottle.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Maker's 46, Maker's and Knob Creek are my go to bourbons. They all pair nicely with a cigar. I usually put them in a snifter because the smell of the bourbon enhances the flavor, along with a little bit of ice just to cool it down a bit, little smoother.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I usually drink knob creek, although I did have some (ri)1 and some Jesse James that were pretty good. But this last week I stepped it up a notch. Picked up some four roses single barrel last week. And today picked up Rock Hill Farms single barrel.. Its like Blantons but more complex! Its Fantastic... We just had a new bar open up that has a whiskey bar on one side with 100+ different whiskeys. I think i will be trying a lot of new stuff very soon!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

every day pours:
Old Rip Van Winkle 10 yr 107 proof
Buffalo Trace
Makers & Makers 46

the good stuff:

Pappy Van Winkle 15 or 20
George T Stagg
William Larue Weller

I normally prefer bourbons with little to no rye, but everyonce in a while I look for some spice


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

You guys are awesome, thanks for the suggestions!!!

I neglected to mention that I had tried Knob Creek before and enjoyed it.

What it's looking like I need to pick up after this bottle is four rosessingle barrel and Pappy Van Winkle. I also have a bunch more names to try out as I get to them. Thanks a lot guys, it's nice to have some suggestions when staring at the huge wall of bourbon at the liquor store instead of the eeny meeny miny moe.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hopperb said:


> Four roses, Wathens, Bookers, Pappy, Makers 46, Knob Creek, and if you have a Costco nearby with liquor their brand Kirklands is great for $20 a bottle.


That Costco brand is good, not great but at 101 proof it's fairly potent.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

piperdown said:


> That Costco brand is good, not great but at 101 proof it's fairly potent.


Downside is that booze have to be had at a liquor store here in Delaware. Sigh. I miss being able to pick up beer and baked beans all in one fell swoop. Lol.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Cannot believe no one has listed these: Eagle Rare and Bullet Bourbon.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

abhoe said:


> Cannot believe no one has listed these: Eagle Rare and Bullet Bourbon.


Is eagle rare HTF? Just curious as I have noticed it a couple places lately.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a question for you guys that drink Makers & also Knob Creek. 

I like Makers ok, but find it a little sweeter than I would like. So the question is - does Knob Creek taste as sweet as Makers? Or is it more like Woodford?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> I have a question for you guys that drink Makers & also Knob Creek.
> 
> I like Makers ok, but find it a little sweeter than I would like. So the question is - does Knob Creek taste as sweet as Makers? Or is it more like Woodford?


Makers is sweeter... Knob>makers. I don't buy makers. I've only. Had bottom shelf makers so I don't know about their 46 and any other offerings.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Makers is sweeter... Knob>makers. I don't buy makers. I've only. Had bottom shelf makers so I don't know about their 46 and any other offerings.


Thanks Jason!

The selections here are pretty slim, but still i dont want to throw money down on something if it isnt what i would like. Looks like Knob Creek will be my next purchase now...


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

piperdown said:


> That Costco brand is good, not great but at 101 proof it's fairly potent.


I didn't like the Costco brand when I first bought it but it grew on me. Buffalo trace, Woodford and Knob creek are all good. I keep Makers on hand for every day. I tried Makers 46 but didn't think it was that much better than regular Makers so I won't be buying it again.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

KcJason1 said:


> Is eagle rare HTF? Just curious as I have noticed it a couple places lately.


No neither one is hard to find however both are excellent. Makers 46 is not worth the extra coin- it's on par with regular makers in my opinion., For everyday use you'll get good mileage out of bullet, four roses, Makers, and Knob Creek.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Would add Old Weller Antique 107 to the list too.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I like Woodford and Knob Creek, they are both really good. Maybe I'm low class, but I like Jack Daniels single barrel as well. In fact, if I'm mixing with Coke, black label Jack suits me just fine. I love Jack n Coke......


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Buffalo Trace is one I forgot that I really like. Stay away from Bakers it's not that good at least to my palate


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm more of a scotch guy but I do enjoy Evan Williams Single Barrel. Easy to find and I feel a good price point.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Willett Family Reserve, Prichard's, Rowan's Creek, Noah's Mill, Angel's Envy. All fine bourbons. I keep a bottle of each around at all times.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

phinz said:


> Willett Family Reserve, Prichard's, Rowan's Creek, Noah's Mill, Angel's Envy. All fine bourbons. I keep a bottle of each around at all times.


I have not seen any of these in a store around here. State run stores are no fun.

Evan Williams is my everyday. Blanton's is the best I have personally had.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

JMAC said:


> I have not seen any of these in a store around here. State run stores are no fun.


I love to cruise liquor stores when I visit other towns, but I learned years ago not to bother with North Carolina liquor stores. If you want something unusual or special you have to order it from them, and that takes all the fun out of finding something cool on the shelf and taking it home the same day. :mmph:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Well guys, thank you for your suggestions! After last weekends party and tomorrow's fishing trip, my Booker's was is nearing it's last leg, so I sought out a new bottle and found Four Roses. It's funny, even the single barrell is cheaper than my Bookers.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Here are some that sell in the $25 or less range and a dam good whiskeys! I have had them all and they are all worthy drinking whiskeys in their own wright! They are all a bit different than each other, thank God for that!

Maker's Mark Bourbon
Old Grand Dad Bourbon 114 proof
Buffalo Trace Bourbon
Wild Turkey Bourbon 101 proof
W. L. Weller 12 Year Old Bourbon
W. L. Weller 7 Year Old Bourbon
Four Roses Bourbon, Small Batch
Crown Royal Canadian Blended
Jameson Irish whiskey
Bushmills Irish Whiskey
Power & Son - Irish whiskey


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

If you like ryes, Rittenhouse Bottled in Bond 100 proof is the best $20 bottle of whiskey in the world. I've been through half a dozen bottles in the past year or so.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just snagged a bottle of Thomas T Handy... These bad boys are floating around a few of the liquor stores. 128 proof.. Oh my!.. Just read the whiskey bible and it's the #1 rye of the year. Score!

Things I found that I need to buy.
William larue weller. 120+ proof! That will surely put some lead in your pencil!
And another gem... The EH Taylor tornado survivor whiskey!
I need to stop searching liquor stores. Lol


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I just bought a bottle of the EH Taylor Warehouse C tornado survivors. Very complex and a long finish. NICE. They claim that the Angel's share was very high due the the exposure during the Summer months.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Just snagged a bottle of Thomas T Handy... These bad boys are floating around a few of the liquor stores. 128 proof.. Oh my!.. Just read the whiskey bible and it's the #1 rye of the year. Score!
> 
> Things I found that I need to buy.
> William larue weller. 120+ proof! That will surely put some lead in your pencil!
> ...


that WL Weller is awesome... close to the pappy van winkles... i love wheaters


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Van Winkle Special Reserve
Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserver


----------

